# Need help...dark skin around mouth and chin



## elizabeth0027 (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi, i'm 18years old, and the skin in the lower part of my face has been darker than the rest of my face for a year or two now, as seen here:

(actually I can't put the picture yet, I have to post 10 messages first)

I know it isn't hair, because I waxed it and it remained. I would prefer not to use makeup, but rather to get rid of the problem all together. Is it because I haven't drank enough water every day, or not enough iron, or something else? I really don't want to try out 20 different skin creams until one works.

Anyone know a solution?


----------



## charish (Apr 22, 2009)

sounds like hyperpigmentation, i have it too, the sun makes it worse even though i use sun block. has any fading creams worked for you? if it's really bad and if you can, go see a dermatologist, he/she should be able to help.


----------



## elizabeth0027 (Apr 23, 2009)

Actually, I just got an answer from someone else saying that I should drink at least 3 bottles of water a day. Frankly, I've only been drinking a few sips of water a day, and I know it's unhealthy, I just never knew it would show up on my face.

Have you tried doing that?

I hope that's the reason for it, because the answer is simplistically simple.


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 23, 2009)

Sorry but I have no clue why water would affect the colour of one's skin.

I tend to agree about the hyperpigmentation. Check with your doctor and in the mean time - use lots of sunscreen.


----------



## elizabeth0027 (Apr 23, 2009)

Well I said "darker skin" for lack of better words, but what I meant was dark coloring in the lower part of my face. If you search the internet, you will find that not drinking enough water will enhance dark circles under your eyes and around your mouth.

However, if this doesn't work, i'll let you know!


----------



## charish (Apr 23, 2009)

the part above my mouth is i know for sure hyperpigmentation, i went to school to be an esthetician a few yrs. ago, and we had to practice waxing each other. my skin on my upper lip peeled and every since then it's been darker. not really bad, but if i get out in the sun you can really see it.


----------



## bjthur52 (Feb 8, 2014)

I am 61 years old and have had several skin/facial treatments, waxing, laser, etc. over the years. But I use good products like NIA24. The skin tone above my top lip and a wide patch on my chin make me look as though I have a mustache and goatee although there is no hair. If I am out in the sun is causes extreme hyper pigmentation and then when I do get out in public people stare or look away probably thinking it is a moustache and goatee. I have tried probably every cream or lightener on the market and I do drink 5-6 glasses of water almost everyday and have used sunscreen for years...virtually nothing I do or have tried seems to help and it's gotten so bad I would rather stay inside that be seen in public. I have seen several dermatologists over the years who prescribed more creams or beauty products, but tell me it's probably something I will have to live with?? Funny thing is, it rarely shows up in pictures and if I have a good tan it seems to be somewhat less noticeable but again the hyper pigmentation and also skin  damage.  Any advice would be appreciated, thanks.


----------

